# Star Wars: Simon Pegg äußert sich zu toxischen Fans



## ChrisGa (27. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Simon Pegg äußert sich zu toxischen Fans* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Simon Pegg äußert sich zu toxischen Fans*


----------



## Orzhov (27. Juli 2018)

Hab Simon Pegg klügere Gedanken zugetraut. 

Herr Best wäre wohl gut damit beraten zu verstehen das er nicht seine Rolle ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hab Simon Pegg klügere Gedanken zugetraut.



Was ist denn daran jetzt so unklug? 
Ich glaube wir beiden haben in Bezug auf die neuen SW-Filme sogar die gleiche Meinung, aber Peggs Aussagen finde ich jetzt nicht abwegig. Er sagt ja nicht, dass keine Kritik erlaubt sein sollte, sondern nur, dass der extreme Hass, der teilweise aussgestrahlt wird, nicht sein muss. 
Und ich denke da könnnen wir auch übereinstimmen oder? Kelly Marie Tran verdient sicher keine Anfeindungen im Netz für einen Charakter, den sie nur gespielt hat, nicht geschrieben. Ich bin der erste der Episode 8 liebend gerne in jedem Star Wars-Thread kritisiert (), aber das muss sich auch alles in Maßen halten. Es gibt schon sehr viel überzogenen Hate.


----------



## Enisra (27. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hab Simon Pegg klügere Gedanken zugetraut.
> 
> Herr Best wäre wohl gut damit beraten zu verstehen das er nicht seine Rolle ist.



Wenn man Leuten, die sagen das dieser Hass scheiße ist,  vorwirft dass man denen klügeres zugetraut hätte, ist man Teil des Problems


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Juli 2018)

Toxische "Fans" sind grundsätzlich Mist, Pegg sieht das absolut richtig.


----------



## Shotay3 (27. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hab Simon Pegg klügere Gedanken zugetraut.
> 
> Herr Best wäre wohl gut damit beraten zu verstehen das er nicht seine Rolle ist.



Klügere Gedanken.... Simon Pegg reflektiert hier sein Verhalten, er war wohl auch Teil einer toxischen 
Community die vermutlich sich etwas zu viel über einen fiktionalen Charakter beschwert hat. Heute sieht der Mann, 
dass der Schauspieler hinter Jar-Jar Binks, der nun mal auch einfach nur ein Mensch ist. Dieser hat einen Job angenommen, 
um sich selbst und vermutlich Frau und Kind zu füttern, wie jeder von uns. Wenn diesem Menschen, der nicht mal die 
Rolle geschrieben hat, so viel Hass entgegen gebracht wird, dass er Suizidgedanken bekommt, dann wird man wieder daran erinnert
in was für einer bescheuerten Welt wir leben. 

Schauspieler identifizieren sich nun mal in gewissermaßen mit einer Rolle, viel Input kommt auch über die Schauspieler um diese 
Rolle überhaupt erst zum Leben zu erwecken. Wenn jetzt also deine mühseelige Arbeit die vielleicht 1 Jahr deines Lebens gekostet
hat, bzw. Jar Jar, auch zu sehen in Episode 2 und sogar noch 3? Also wohl mal eher 3-5 Jahre deines Lebens gekostet hat, so dermaßen 
in Stücke gerissen wird, dann möchte ich sehen, wie du dabei glücklich bleibst.

Also, das nächste mal wenn du einen "Fehler" begehst, werde ich so richtig drauf herum reiten, Millionen Menschen Weltweit 
gegen dich aufhetzen, obwohl es ja nicht mal dein Fehler war, und mich möglichst abfällig über dich und deine Familie äußern. 
Mal schauen, ob du dann auf klügere Gedanken kommst, als lediglich reflektierende Personen wie Simon Pegg der hier ein 
wenig zur Besinnung aufruft. Deal?


----------



## weenschen (27. Juli 2018)

Was für ein Schwachsinn. Wenn ich einen Schauspieler nicht gerne sehe, dann schau ich seine Filme nicht. Ist er/sie Teil eines Ensembles,  dann muss ich damit leben. Alles in allem bleibt es was es ist, nur ein Film.


----------



## Melometlar80 (27. Juli 2018)

Die Lust am Franchise geht verloren durch ständig erscheinende Filme und Respekt? Wer hat denn Respekt vor der Marke? Disney und Co sicher nicht, wieso sollte man dann welchen von uns erwarten?


----------



## Enisra (27. Juli 2018)

Melometlar80 schrieb:


> Die Lust am Franchise geht verloren durch ständig erscheinende Filme und Respekt? Wer hat denn Respekt vor der Marke? Disney und Co sicher nicht, wieso sollte man dann welchen von uns erwarten?



Q.E.D. warum Pegg recht hat


----------



## moeykaner (27. Juli 2018)

weenschen schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn. Wenn ich einen Schauspieler nicht gerne sehe, dann schau ich seine Filme nicht. Ist er/sie Teil eines Ensembles,  dann muss ich damit leben. Alles in allem bleibt es was es ist, nur ein Film.



Das Problem ist, dass diese Leute nie zwischen Rolle und Schaupieler unterscheiden können. Die Arme kann am wenigsten für die schlecht geschriebene Rolle.


----------



## Jakkelien (27. Juli 2018)

Kann nicht glauben, dass der Schauspieler aufgrund seiner JarJar-Rolle später gemobbt wurde. Im Film existiert er doch nur als Name. So auch die Schauspieler von C3PO, R2D2 und Jabba.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Juli 2018)

Von den belanglosen "Helden" der neuen Filme ist bei mir irgendwie eh viel zu wenig hängen geblieben, als dass ich da einen von denen Hassen könnte. Die Filme an sich fand ich ok, aber die Charaktere nur Meh


----------



## Orzhov (27. Juli 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran jetzt so unklug?
> Ich glaube wir beiden haben in Bezug auf die neuen SW-Filme sogar die gleiche Meinung, aber Peggs Aussagen finde ich jetzt nicht abwegig. Er sagt ja nicht, dass keine Kritik erlaubt sein sollte, sondern nur, dass der extreme Hass, der teilweise aussgestrahlt wird, nicht sein muss.
> Und ich denke da könnnen wir auch übereinstimmen oder? Kelly Marie Tran verdient sicher keine Anfeindungen im Netz für einen Charakter, den sie nur gespielt hat, nicht geschrieben. Ich bin der erste der Episode 8 liebend gerne in jedem Star Wars-Thread kritisiert (), aber das muss sich auch alles in Maßen halten. Es gibt schon sehr viel überzogenen Hate.



Die neuen Filme werde ich mir noch ansehen müssen. Darum warte ich noch bis ich mir da eine eigene Meinung äußere.

Unklug finde ich das Simon das jetzt nicht zu Ende gedacht hat. Die Leute die ich erlebt habe die etwas gegen die Figur Jar Jar Bings haben, mich eingeschlossen, haben halt wirklich nur etwas gegen die Figur. Vielleicht sind sie noch grummelig auf George weil die Figur es in den Film geschafft hat. Das war es dann aber auch schon. Mir ist es noch nie untergekommen und ich würde heute zum ersten Mal davon hören das jemand die Person Ahmed Best hasst, weil er den Job angenommen hat einer fiktiven Figur seine Stimme zu leihen.



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Von den belanglosen "Helden" der neuen Filme ist bei mir irgendwie eh viel zu wenig hängen geblieben, als dass ich da einen von denen Hassen könnte. Die Filme an sich fand ich ok, aber die Charaktere nur Meh


Ich leihe mir das hier mal als ein Beispiel dafür aus.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es auch kein Zeichen großer geistiger Reife organisiert Leute im Internet zu mobben für die Rollen die sie spielen. Auf dem gleichen Level bewegen sich in meinen Augen auch die Leute die sich dann als Moralappostel aufspielen und letzten Endes nur die ursprünglichen Mobber mobben aus einem Gefühl falscher Überlegenheit heraus.

Soweit wirkt es wie ein Wettbewerb um die rote Laterne menschlichen Sozialverhaltens. Was der Best jetzt in den sozialen Medien macht wirkt auf mich wie ein Versuch sich wieder ins Gespräch zu bringen, aber da halte ich mich bewusst raus.


----------



## Lucatus (27. Juli 2018)

den Hass sollte man eher auf Kathleen Kennedy und den Vollidioten der das Drehbuch geschrieben hat kanalisieren


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Die neuen Filme werde ich mir noch ansehen müssen. Darum warte ich noch bis ich mir da eine eigene Meinung äußere.
> 
> Unklug finde ich das Simon das jetzt nicht zu Ende gedacht hat. Die Leute die ich erlebt habe die etwas gegen die Figur Jar Jar Bings haben, mich eingeschlossen, haben halt wirklich nur etwas gegen die Figur. Vielleicht sind sie noch grummelig auf George weil die Figur es in den Film geschafft hat. Das war es dann aber auch schon. Mir ist es noch nie untergekommen und ich würde heute zum ersten Mal davon hören das jemand die Person Ahmed Best hasst, weil er den Job angenommen hat einer fiktiven Figur seine Stimme zu leihen.



Ah dann hab ich dich mit einem anderen User verwechselt 

Selbst wenn dir persönlich das noch nie untergekommen ist, hast du doch mit Kelly Marie Tran aktuell das perfekte Beispiel dafür, dass Leute das eben nicht immer trennen.


----------



## Svatlas (27. Juli 2018)

Lucatus schrieb:


> den Hass sollte man eher auf Kathleen Kennedy und den Vollidioten der das Drehbuch geschrieben hat kanalisieren



Die wahren Vollidioten sind die Hater. Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund jemanden zu hassen, nur weil er einen Film dreht. Man kann seine Meinung dazu äußern, aber wer anfängt solch einen Hass zu verbreiten, der ist nicht mehr ganz normal im Oberstübchen.  Ich fand Rose zum Schluss noch sehr sympathisch, aber das ist halt wie immer Geschmackssache. Wer deswegen anfängt zu hassen, ist einfach nur dumm.


----------



## SpieleKing (28. Juli 2018)

Star Wars hat halt die asozialsten Fans die man sich nur vorstellen kann und das sag ich als Fan der sich schon 30 Jahre an Star Wars erfreud. Was manche "Fans" sich rausnehmen ist unter aller sau, nur weil sie mit ihrer allg. Lebensituation unzufrieden sind!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. Juli 2018)

Es bringt nichts die Schauspieler zu kritisieren, weil die Rolle fürn Arsch war. Ich kenne natürlich nicht das gesamte Internet aber glaube auch nicht, dass Viele oder gar die Mehrheit das tun.


----------



## Orzhov (28. Juli 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ah dann hab ich dich mit einem anderen User verwechselt
> 
> Selbst wenn dir persönlich das noch nie untergekommen ist, hast du doch mit Kelly Marie Tran aktuell das perfekte Beispiel dafür, dass Leute das eben nicht immer trennen.



Kein Problem, manchmal verwechselt man die Leute.

Das der gegenwärtige Fall ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist stimmt. Jedoch habe ich dir auch im Detail aufgeschlüsselt wie ich über die einzelnen "Parteien" in dieser Situation denke. Dazu kommt das mir Kelly Marie Tran schlichtweg egal ist. Sie ist eine erwachsene Frau und ich bin mir sicher sie weiß entweder selber wie sie mit Trollen umgehen kann, oder hat genügend Leute die ihr das verraten.


----------



## moloch519 (28. Juli 2018)

Es ist traurig, dass das Internet innerhalb seines kurzen Daseins jegliche sachliche Diskussionskultur vernichtet zu haben scheint. Die Leute sind mittlerweile daran gewöhnt Kommentare anonym unreflektiert abschicken zu können, ohne Gefahr zu laufen ihre Position anderen gegenüber verteidigen zu müssen. Daraus scheint sich zunehmend  eine generelle Unfähigkeit zur kritischen Auseinandersetzung mit der eigenen Meinung und Intoleranz anderen Positionen gegenüber zu entwickeln. Jeder lebt nur noch in seinem digitalen Mikrokosmos, in welchem er sich von anderen Ansichten unberührt bewegen kann.


----------



## wuermlicherwurm (28. Juli 2018)

die Leute werden halt dümmer.


----------



## Frullo (28. Juli 2018)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Es ist traurig, dass das Internet innerhalb seines kurzen Daseins jegliche sachliche Diskussionskultur vernichtet zu haben scheint. Die Leute sind mittlerweile daran gewöhnt Kommentare anonym unreflektiert abschicken zu können, ohne Gefahr zu laufen ihre Position anderen gegenüber verteidigen zu müssen. Daraus scheint sich zunehmend  eine generelle Unfähigkeit zur kritischen Auseinandersetzung mit der eigenen Meinung und Intoleranz anderen Positionen gegenüber zu entwickeln. Jeder lebt nur noch in seinem digitalen Mikrokosmos, in welchem er sich von anderen Ansichten unberührt bewegen kann.



Die Diskussionskultur wurde nicht vernichtet - es werden aber viel zu oft, vor allem von den Klick-abhängigen Medien, die Extreme ins Rampenlicht gestellt. Jemand hat geschrieben, SW habe die toxischste oder eine der toxischsten Fangemeinden, während ich davon überzeugt bin, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der Fans durch und durch moderat ist. Nur werden halt permanent "die Hater" auf der einen Seite und die "Social Justice Warriors" auf der anderen Seite ausgeleuchtet... 

Wobei, ja, die Anonymität des Netzes nimmt vielen gewisse Hemmungen, wodurch sich diese im Netz heftiger ausdrücken, als sie es von Angesicht zu Angesicht tun würden. Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt prinzipiell gar nicht mal schlecht. Schlimm finde ich indes, wenn bestimmte Leute dann solchen Kommentaren im Netz ein Gewicht zuschreiben, den sie ausserhalb des Netzes nie und nimmer haben würden.


----------



## Ajkula (29. Juli 2018)

Moment mal!
Es wird ein minderwertiges Produkt abgeliefert, die Fans sind genervt und nicht bereit Geld in irgendetwas zu buttern das nichts mehr mit dem Original zu tun hat, und sie üben natürlich Kritik.
Und nun sind sie auf einmal "toxisch" also Giftpilze die doch mal die Klappe halten hätten können.

Das ist ja fast so wie wenn Unternehmer Leute verklagen die ein schlechte Wertung für ihr Hotel, Restaurant, etc. hinterlassen.
Gehts noch?


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2018)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Moment mal!
> Es wird ein minderwertiges Produkt abgeliefert, die Fans sind genervt und nicht bereit Geld in irgendetwas zu buttern das nichts mehr mit dem Original zu tun hat, und sie üben natürlich Kritik.
> Und nun sind sie auf einmal "toxisch" also Giftpilze die doch mal die Klappe halten hätten können.
> 
> ...



Ach nicht wieder so ein Angeblicher Fan Blödsinn
1. Geh und nerv nicht mit "Minderwertiges Produkt" wenn du keine Ahnung hast wie schlechte Filme aussehen, immer die gleiche Kacke als Scheinargument! Wenn dir ein Film nicht gefällt ist er also auf einer Stufe mit so Machwerken wie The Room? Ja ne is klar
2. Es ist also Nicht Toxisch was deine Mittrolle den Schauspielern schreiben, die belästigen, beleidigen, etc.? Oder ein Männerrechtler-Cut haben der 45min lang ist und den ganzen Film neu drehen wollen. Wenn die Aktionen nicht Banane findest bist du auch so ein Teil des Problems oder hast nicht verstanden worum es geht bei Peggs Aussage.
3. haben die "Fans" nicht mal Argumente die nicht permanent mit zweierlei Maß messen


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> 3. haben die "Fans" nicht mal Argumente die nicht permanent mit zweierlei Maß messen



Sachliche Argumente gegen den Film gibt es durchaus. Ich habe z.B. hier vieles wiedergefunden, was ich auch so sehe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ECwhB21Pnk 
Davon abgesehen sind "die Fans" natürlich auch kein homogener Block. Da gibt es, wie wie sonst auch überall, natürlich solche die es zu weit treiben.


----------



## Worrel (29. Juli 2018)

Ajkula schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast so wie wenn Unternehmer Leute verklagen die ein schlechte Wertung für ihr Hotel, Restaurant, etc. hinterlassen.
> Gehts noch?


Dafür gibt es gute Gründe. Wenn zB ein Gast behaupten würde, daß dort in der Küche die Kakerlaken auf dem Tisch tanzen, dann ist das Geschäftsschädigung.
Außerdem gibt es nun mal Kunden, die scheinbar nichts besseres zu tun haben, als sich aufzuregen. Wenn eine solche Bewertung also grundlos ist, ist es das gute Recht der jeweiligen Betreiber, gegen Falschaussagen zu klagen.


----------



## Orzhov (29. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ach nicht wieder so ein Angeblicher Fan Blödsinn
> 1. Geh und nerv nicht mit "Minderwertiges Produkt" wenn du keine Ahnung hast wie schlechte Filme aussehen, immer die gleiche Kacke als Scheinargument! Wenn dir ein Film nicht gefällt ist er also auf einer Stufe mit so Machwerken wie The Room? Ja ne is klar
> 2. Es ist also Nicht Toxisch was deine Mittrolle den Schauspielern schreiben, die belästigen, beleidigen, etc.? Oder ein Männerrechtler-Cut haben der 45min lang ist und den ganzen Film neu drehen wollen. Wenn die Aktionen nicht Banane findest bist du auch so ein Teil des Problems oder hast nicht verstanden worum es geht bei Peggs Aussage.
> 3. haben die "Fans" nicht mal Argumente die nicht permanent mit zweierlei Maß messen



Na wenn das so ist. Geh und nerv nicht "Alles was nicht in mein Weltbildpasst sind Nazihaterfaschisten". Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das sich hier viele Leute darüber freuen werden wenn du gehst.


----------



## 1xok (29. Juli 2018)

Immerhin, ich kenne von den neuen Stars Charakteren überhaupt nur Jar Jar Binks. Und das obwohl ich mir nie eine Episode ganz angesehen habe. Aber an Jar Jar kommt einfach niemand vorbei:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FLhO7ZnKHs


----------

